# NIK Color Efex Pro 4 Detail Extractor Puts a spot on my photos



## bonaprof (Oct 26, 2014)

I began noticing a spot on my photos lately. I cleaned the sensor and finally sent the Pentax camera out for cleaning because my photos showed a round shadowy spot on the upper right quarter. I borrowed a friend's SONY camera and took some new photos. When I came to process them, I found a spot in the same place on these photos. I decided to go through the process, checking each Lightroom module and Nik module. I had no problems until I got to Color Efex Pro 4 and used the detail extractor filter. There I discovered that this filter was adding a spot to every photo. So I stopped using it, but my question is has anyone else experienced this same problem? If so, were they able to fix it?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2014)

That's a very bizarre one - I've never heard of that!  Have you tried asking Nik?  Their customer service is generally excellent.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 27, 2014)

I frequently use Nik plug-ins, among them Color Efex Pro 4. I have never experienced the problem you are seeing.


----------

